# 俺は脱出口を確保しておくっす！



## Deminox

I found the sentence「俺は脱出口を確保しておくっす！」, but I can figure out the「おくっす」part. I guess the sentence means something like "I'll secure the scape route!". Would't in that case be the same as「俺は脱出口を確保する！」? Is that sentence wrong? Would do they mean the same with a different nuance or what is it exactly that「おくっす」adds?


----------



## gengo

It's a particular form of masculine speech, often seen in manga or movies about yakuza.  It's sort of a contraction of 確保しておくのです or 確保しておくのでございます.  That latter one is sometimes contracted as "でござんす."  The meaning is basically the same as 俺は脱出口を確保しておく.

A similar contraction is how people sometimes say おっす instead of おはようございます.


----------



## Flaminius

To answer the more grammatical part of *Deminox*'s question, a verb in the _te_-form followed by _oku_ gives the verb a durative interpretation.  While 確保する simply refers to winning the escape route over, 確保しておく means keeping the route theirs until use.  Both forms are grammatically sound in this context, and the use of the latter is the author's choice.

The origin of っす isn't ございます.  It started out as a reduction of です, and was used to replace it.  Later, っす got so popular as to be transplanted to environments where です wasn't possible.


----------



## Deminox

Crystal clear, thank you much to both.


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> The origin of っす isn't ございます. It started out as a reduction of です



Well, です is just a sort of contraction of でございます/であります.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Oh, it was a great surprise *if* gengo thought です/ます and でございます/であります are the same.
To me, です/ます form is a standard form in a formal setiing, but でございます/であります are very polite expressions. I'd use them when I met the Emperor or something.

From a certain viewpoint, however, "です is just a sort of contraction of でございます/であります" is the correct statement like "wanna" is just a contraction of "want to." I understand that.
However, they are not the same when we think about their usages or the contexts where they can be used.

俺は脱出口を確保しておくっす！（<--- 俺は脱出口を確保して*おくです*!)
  おくです is ungrammatical, so おくっす was newly developed/invented by young people, which is not a formal expression, yet, it leaves the politeness of です/ます form.

=*俺は脱出口を確保しておきます！*(This is the standard one to mean exactly the same. It's easy for me to try to change desu to masu when desu sounds ungrammatical. Yet some Japanese couldn't do that. So they used っす.)

So I automatically know or can guess that he is a decent young man, but not that educated, from that sentence, even though I'm not a Doctor Hannibal Lecter.

≠俺は脱出口を確保しておく！(This sentence doesn't use the polite form, so this is not the same.)
≠俺は脱出口を確保しておくであります！(This sentenc is too polite, しておくであります was mainly spoken by Japanese Army soldiers before/during WWII or ケロロ軍曹.
But in that case, 俺は is definitely wrong. It should have been 小生は. Therefore, this sentence is wrong.)
≠俺は脱出口を確保しておくでございます。（This sentence is just werid.)
わたくしが、脱出口を確保しておいてよろしゅうございますね？would be the closest one that makes sense.

I'd retract this input.
Moderator is welcome to delete this post.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> From a certain viewpoint, however, "です is just a sort of contraction of でございます/であります" is the correct statement like "wanna" is just a contraction of "want to." I understand that.



That is what I said.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> However, they are not the same when we think about their usages or the contexts where they can be used.



I did not say that.  Similarly, である and だ are not used in the same situations, although they are the same in meaning.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> It's a particular form of masculine speech, often seen in manga or movies about yakuza.  It's sort of a contraction of 確保しておくのです or 確保しておくのでございます.  That latter one is sometimes contracted as "でござんす."  The meaning is basically the same as 俺は脱出口を確保しておく.
> 
> A similar contraction is how people sometimes say おっす instead of おはようございます.(←こんにちは or　やあ, It comes from 押忍, the greeting in the marcial art field.)


I just wanted to inform the original poster that above statement seems wrong, or maybe very confusing.

edit) I retract this post because it contains wrong information.
Moderator may delete this.


----------



## gengo

Could you at least explain why you are marking my statements with Xs?

And I happen to know for certain that おっす is used in place of おはようございます.  I've heard it said, and said it myself, many times.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

See #6.
Search 押忍.

You and I are taling about different viewpoints.
So probably we are going to pallalel line forever. So just forget it.

You say 確保しておくっす is a contraction of  確保しておくのでございます.
I say native speakers don't think so.
確保しておきます is the most correct wording,
and 確保しておきます is not the shoter form of 確保しておくのでございます because 確保しておくのでございます sounds so weird and ungrammatical.

edit) I'd like to retract this input.
Moderator can delete this unless it should not be done.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Search 押忍.



It's more polite to provide an explanation, rather than tell people to "search."  But since you have requested it, here is the very first hit:

Etymology​A contraction of おはようございます (ohayō gozaimasu, “good morning”, also said when first meeting a commonly-met acquaintance for the first time that day). First used in the Budo Senmon Gakko, later among other martial artists.

The kanji spelling is an example of ateji (当て字).


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Oh, sorry.
I didn't know that etimology.
When I googled, I just read:
①道場内での挨拶や返事は、全て「押忍（オス）」という言葉を使います。 押忍という言葉には、「感謝」「尊敬」「忍耐」の意味が含まれています。 挨拶は*十字を切りながらお辞儀をし、大きな声で「押忍」と言います*。 また、何かを言われた際にも、大きな声で「押忍」と返事をします。

I'd like to retract all of my inputs here.
I am very sorry.


----------



## Joschl

For the construction "[*V*-(r)u] des-u", see


			
				明鏡国語辞典 said:
			
		

> *です* ◆語法 ⑶ 方言や古風な言い方では動詞（型の助動詞）の終止形にも付くことがあるが、現在の共通語では不適切。
> 「披露のとき呼んで御馳走する*です*。シャンパンを飲ませる*です*〈漱石〉」
> 「*×* たくさん食べるです→*○* 食べます」


----------

